# wireless router activity log



## zk8919 (Mar 14, 2008)

hi
i have a 2wire 2701HG-B Gateway DSL router for residential area. Is there any one who can help me with letting me know to check the activity log. i want to check what websites my kids go on their laptop and they won't know while i am doing that from my laptop. Please help. Thanks a lot in advance. HELP PLEASE.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

well... you could go with a remote desktop view software if you want to go that route.


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

Once you log in to the router's configuration panel, there should be an option somewhere for logs. The biggest issue with logs and home routers is that most routers only keep the last 64 activities in the log then flush and start logging again. 64 activities can happen in a matter of a minute if someone is actively surfing. My Netgear router can send me an email as soon as the log is full and I can check them later for websites visited. Problem is, I work from home, so I'm online constantly and I can get several hundred log reports in a day.


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

You can also try setting the web content filtering features on the router to help keep the bad sites to a minimum. Also log in to the notebook as the administrator, set the AV software to filter websites, and create a second user account on the notebook for your kids with limited web surfing abilities.


----------



## zk8919 (Mar 14, 2008)

Once you log in to the router's configuration panel, there should be an option somewhere for logs. The biggest issue with logs and home routers is that most routers only keep the last 64 activities in the log then flush and start logging again. 64 activities can happen in a matter of a minute if someone is actively surfing. My Netgear router can send me an email as soon as the log is full and I can check them later for websites visited. Problem is, I work from home, so I'm online constantly and I can get several hundred log reports in a day.

Thanks for replying back. So how do i log into the router's configuration panel. Please tell me in detail as i am a beginner and don't know that much about computer. Thanks once again.


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

Check the manual for the ip address for the router configuration page. It should be something like 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.2.1. Type that into your browser (do not type www. or http:/, just the numbers) and a user id/password page should pop up. The manual should have the default user id and password for you. Most routers have the default user id blank and the password "admin."


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

> like 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.2.1. Type that into your browser (do not type www. or http:/, just the numbers) and a user id/password page should pop up. The manual should have the default user id and password for you. Most routers have the default user id blank and the password "admin."


isnt that for a linksys router?


----------



## zk8919 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok. i have tried to put the number whihc is assigned to me as 192.168.1.1 but nothing happens as i was told. when i enter this it link me to msn search website links. is there anything esle i can do. please reply. thanks.


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

It should be for any home router. Linksys and Netgear use 192.168.1.1. Belkin uses 192.168.2.1. Dlink is 192.168.15.1. Those are the only brands I have experience with. I think most models, you can type www.routerlogin.com and it should bring up the login page for you.


----------



## kjjb0204 (Jul 31, 2001)

zk8919 said:


> Ok. i have tried to put the number whihc is assigned to me as 192.168.1.1 but nothing happens as i was told. when i enter this it link me to msn search website links. is there anything esle i can do. please reply. thanks.


Looking quickly at a 2wire manual (I've never used their products), looks like you should type http://gateway.2wire.net or 192.168.1.254.


----------

